# 1/24 4.6 DOHC Cobra Engine



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought I would post up a picture of another engine I finished a little while back while I have some time off. 

It's a 4.6 DOHC from a 96-98 Mustang Cobra. I tried to keep it as stock looking as possible, but couldn't resist putting the same shift knob on it as my 1:1 car. 


























Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## racergt (Dec 29, 2005)

cool!!!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

this is a great looking replica of a 
really powerful little engine. 
(in cubic inches, not dimension. they are two inches wider than a BOSS429).
I love the bent-up paperclip engine stand, too.

Nice looking engine.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm digging the little details. Nice work.
Chris


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I just finished changing the plugs on my '97 Cobra and I can vouch for the detail and accuracy of your build. You're knockin' 'em outta the park with your Ford V-8 builds!!


----------

